# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Poezi dhe ese për dëshmorët e lirisë

## Hotlani

Të nderuar anëtarë dhe vizitorë këtu mund të postoni poezi ,ese dhe monologje në lidhje për dëshmorët e lirisë!


*ILIRIDË KALA SHQIPONJE * 
(Kushtuar dëshmorit Hasip Emërllau)

Pluhur e hij kan mbulu ballkanin
UCK-ja me barot çan vullkanin,
yjet lavdërojne ILIRIDËN e bekuar
tokat shqiptare për ti bashkuar.

Bashkojnë  perenditë gjithë rrënjët e njerëzimit
Shqiptarët e lashtë shkojnë drejt bashkimit,
ushtarët trima çajnë si vetima
vallë jan njerëz ,vallë jan ushtima.

Në histori të gjatë, ndër shekuj
kemi qen të fortë, çelik e hekur,
nderojmë një komb dhe çdo fe,
s’bashku bëjmë një atdhe.

Ju rilindët atdheun dhe  shqiptarinë 
ne trungun e ILIRIDËS rritët krenarinë.
Ju patet vigjilencë dhe krah  shqiponje
jeni shpresë e kombit, qendronit mburoje.

Të jesh  dëshmorë i lirisë 
është nje lule e mbirë mbi dhe,
ti më të shtrenjtën ja fale kombit,
tash ke emrin e dëshmorit.

Trimëria e jote e rëndë sa toka
Je i vlefshëm sa krejt Evropa,
je zemra e kombit, një kala me lavdi
nderove  Hotlën me trimëri.

Nderë i madh, nderë i një fisi,
me vepra të mëdha na nderoi Hasipi.
Me lule, miliona ngjyra,shpirti  yt freskohet   
Vepra jote  heroike kurrë nuk do të harrohet.

Zeqirja Latifi

----------


## Hotlani

*AROMË LIRIE* 
(Kushtuar dëshmorit LLokman Neziri)

Jan mbush malet plot me borë
Ushtarët e lirisë me armë në dorë
kan dhanë besën burri burrit
Ngritet shqiponja në shtizë flamuri.

Unë jam djalë nga Karadaku
Në vena tim qarkullon gjaku,
që nga Kumanova deri në Vlorë,
shqiptaria mua, më quan deshmorë.

Nënlokja në luftë percjell djalin 
shko o bir, merr titullin e ushtarit!
Rrugë e mbarë i thotë motra  
të don fisi, e të don votra.

Kan mbi mjegullat përmbi mal 
pyesin dheun a ka nji djalë,
a ka nje djalë ,a ka një trim
se Karadaku u mbyt në tym.

Nuk i lëmë trojet  t’shkreta
deri sa të ekzistoje n’ket botë jeta. 
Atdheun kurr skemi me harruar,
me mortajë e predha kemi me luftuar.

Jam i mbuluar me dhe ILIRIDE 
kam aromë dhe fllad lirie.
Mbi mua mbijnë shumë lulkuqe,
shpirti im bënë roje,te molla e kuqe.

Zeqirja Latifi

----------


## Hotlani

*Dëshmorët e lirisë*

Kur Tanushën e mbuloi mjegulla e errësira, 
N'kam u çu nga të katër anët Ilirida. 
Kur nga tymi e mjegulla shqiptarëve ju ndal drita, 
UÇK-ja filloi luftën me pushkë, shpata e thika. 

Në majet e kodrave të larta, kur rrezet lëshoi dielli, 
O,Sali Latifi po të shkëlqen plisi e grada togeri. 
Në fushë betejën e Mateçit na u ba nami, 
Se me pushkë e mortajë në dorë po lufton Llokmani. 

Oj Gjylsere ti zanë mali,për ty këndon çiftelia e lahuta 
Se ti je mbesa e mbretreshës TEUTA. 
Ty o mesuesi yne Isa,ne nxënësit e shkollës sonë, 
Veprën tënde për liri gjithmonë e kujtojmë. 

Nga Caralluka kur erdhët, Visar e Labinot 
Krejt Karadakun e mbuluat me flakë e barot. 
Ti komandant rrufeja,që ishe trim mbi trima, 
Në aksione Hasip ishe më i shpejt se vetima. 

Nga Caralluka erdhi nji djalë me emrin Elmi Hoti, 
Fjala e tij jehoi por si si gjyle topi. 

Me ideale të larta dhe dashuria ndaj mëmëdheut, 
U frymzuat nga heroizmat dhe lufta e Skenderbeut. 
Ju me veprat tuaja deshmuat, sa e shtrenjtë eshte liria, 
Kur në ditët gazmore feston ILIRIDA .
Zeqirja Latifi

----------


## Hotlani

*DËSHMORË NË ILIRIDË*
Maja e malit seç u ngjall
Karadaku seç u kall
me flamurin e lirisë 
ishte faqja e lavdisë.

Me tri shkronja një amblemë
UÇK-ja emër i vërtetë.
në këtë datë të 6 qershorit
kujtojmë lavdinë e dëshmorit.

Në pediestal të lartë
atje në përmendore,
në Hotël e Malishevë
trimi qëndron prore.

ILIRIDË moj tokë floriri
të sundoi krajli e veziri,
stë është desht ty kufiri
uzurpatorë e as zinxhiri!

Carallukë moj tokë arbërore
ndër shekuj shumë luftove,
djemtë më të mirë ti dhurove
Dardaninë dhe Arbërine nderove.

Është shqiptari shumë i fortë
robërinë se duron dot;
Është trimi nga Dugagjini,hekur e barot
lavdia e dëshmorit me emrin Labinot.
Zeqirja Latifi

----------


## Hotlani

*Aziz Kelmendi*

Në Serbi ushtoi fusha e mali
u dridh Serbia dhe krejt sllavi,
u dridh kazerma e Paraqinit
te molla e kuqe pran kufirit.

Për trimin Aziz Kelmendi
këndohen,shumë këngë kreshnike,
Se shpirtin e fali në flamur e shqipe.

Atje ku shqipja shkruan emrin liri,
atje ku dielli rrezet ka shtri,
atij vendi i thonë Kosovë-Shqipëri,
ky është një emër dhe quhet shqiptari. 

Aty ku ngjyrat kuq e zi përzihen,
gjaku e baroti ne nje vend zihen.
Krenohem me vendin tim te shtrenjte
sepse atdheu im është i shenjtë.

Dhjetë herë e deshta Kosovën,
po aq herë e deshta Shqipërinë.
Kosova për prindërit më hiqte mërzinë,
ata më mësuan si ta dua lirinë.

O trim mbi trima, në Paraqin mos ra tërmeti
pse si prite prindërit nga gurbeti,
që të sillnin rrobat e krushkut të Dardanisë,
të krejt atdheut dhe mbarë shqiptarisë.

O Aziz, djalë më i miri, qëndro i qete në trojet tona,
Se gjakun tënd te njomë ta ruajnë shqiponjat.
Zeqirja Latifi

----------


## Hotlani

*AROMË LIRIE*
(Kushtuar dëshmorit LLokman Neziri)

Jan mbush malet plot me borë
Ushtarët e lirisë me armë në dorë
kan dhanë besën burri burrit
Ngritet shqiponja në shtizë flamuri.

Unë jam djalë nga Karadaku
Në venat e mia qarkullon gjaku,
që nga Kumanova deri në Vlorë,
shqiptaria mua, më quan deshmorë.

Nënlokja në luftë percjell djalin 
shko o bir, merr titullin e ushtarit!
Rrugë e mbarë i thotë motra  
të don fisi, e të don votra.

Kan mbi mjegullat përmbi mal 
pyesin dheun a ka një djalë,
a ka nje djalë ,a ka një trim
se Karadaku u mbyt në tym.

Nuk i lëmë trojet  t’shkreta
deri sa të ekzistoje n’ket botë jeta. 
Atdheun kurr skemi me harruar,
me mortajë e predha kemi me luftuar.

Jam i mbuluar me dhe ILIRIDE 
kam aromë dhe fllad lirie.
Mbi mua mbijnë shumë lulkuqe,
shpirti im bënë roje,te molla e kuqe.

Zeqirja Latifi

----------


## Hotlani

*DËSHMOR I ARBËRISË*

Shumë të deshta moj tokë arbërore
kurr brengat e mia si harrove
Shumë të deshta moj nënë e motër
na ka shkelë armiku në votër.

Zgjohu ILIRIDË në agun e lirisë
Po të vijnë djemtë e arbërisë
të dua ILIRIDË me zemër e shpirt
Të kujtoj ty për çdo natë e ditë.

UÇK-ja shkrep krismat e lirisë
lufton mizoritë e barbarize.
Me mortajë në dorë dië e natë luftova
kërkova kufijt nga ILIRIDA deri te Troja.

Histori e shkruar në çdo flamur
e vendosur ne Karadak gur mbi gur.
Ne jemi bijtë e shenjtë të atdheut
jemi bijtë dhe bijat e Skënderbeut.

Në ILIRIDË luftoi Llokmani
në krejt Karadukun u ba nami,
ai kishte një amanet dhe porosi
Në atdheun tim ,të shkruhet emri* LIRI.*

ILIRIDË,Kosovë,Shqipëri, Çamëri
Luginë e Preshevës,jemi arbëri.

Zeqirja Latifi ,Hotël,6.06.2013

----------


## Hotlani

*DËSHMORIT  SALI LATIFI KOMANDANT TOGU
*
Mbi trojet tona kur ndriçoi drita
armiqt dëgjuan se luftë  ka nis ILIRIDA.
Te gjithë bënë turr,  ta çrrënjosin shqiptarin,
Ti tretin farën e ti humbin moralin.

Gjith shqiptarët ishin në milione
Te gjith në UÇK  të rradhitur, në batalione.
Trimat  luftonin në skuadra , togje e  gjetiu,
Aty  printe  Komandant togu Saliu.

Në Mateç  te arra ,aty te xhamija ,
gjëmonte golinovi, ushtonte Juria.
Krejt armiqve anembanë,
Saliu me ushtarë, pritën ju kish zanë.

Në Prekaz u shqua legjendar Adem Jashari
Në Hotlën martire u lind  trim Sali Latifi
 me shqiponjë në krah e gjak shqiptari.

Në flamurin kuq e zi kur rrezonte dielli
ne altarin e lirisë i dha shkëlqim qiellit.
Maji  i kuq jehoi, me hekur  e plumba lirie,
me shkabën dy krenare dhe legjenda trimërie.

 Z.Latifi, Hotël,10.12.2012

----------


## Hotlani

*DËSHMORIT VISAR KRASNIQI*

Kam një brengë kam një hall, 
ILIRIDËS martire një borxh ja kam, 
Komandant KUMANOVA-Ismet Jasharit 
Atje në varr me ja shue një mall. 

Do ti dalim zot ketij vendi, 
Se ashtu ishte nga të parët amaneti 
Për liri ta vazhdojmë luftën 
Deri sa të shtjerroj Drini e Vardari 
Nga kjo ide ishte frymzuar vigan Visari 

Në majin e kuq UÇK-ja me plumba skuq qiellin 
Dhe thrret shqipëtarët që luftën ta ndezin, 
Ta ndezin luften, ta çojnë në kamë ballkanin 
Dhe me pushkë e barot ta mbrojmë vatanin. 

Në fushat e blerta kur shëndrriti hana 
Shkëlqeu liritarët në shtatin plot nishana. 
Kur luftoi UÇK-ja u dridh mali e lisi 
Në ILIRIDË ra dëshmor trim Visar Krasniqi. 

Z.Latifi ,Hotël,20.10.2012

----------


## Hotlani

*Dëshmores së kombit Gjylsere Sahiti
*
 një vajzë engjëllushe
nuk arriti të bëhej nuse, 
e bukur, e buzëqeshur
malli për liri e kish tretur.

Në arradha në UÇK
U bë një ushtare,
ishte e urtë e krenare
e veshur si çlirimtare.

Mendonte gjithnjë ,
si atdheu i saj të bëhej një
I shtrenjtë,i bukur, i mirë
dhe mbi gjitha të ishte i lirë.

Ishte një shembull i rrallë
si atdheut zot me i  dalë.
atdheu nuk njeh moshë e gjini
me luftuar për t’shtrenjtën liri.

Ti moj nënë e dashur ti mos rënko
pse unë su bëra nuse me duvak,
në tri shkronja ,e në një bajrak
emrin Liri, e shkrova me gjak.

Unë me shpirt jam në mesin tuaj
dhe nderin e krenarinë po ju ruaj.
 jame krenare që u bëra dëshmore
te varri im të vendosni,lule kurore. 

Z.Latifi ,10 .01.2011

----------


## Hotlani

> *DËSHMORIT VISAR KRASNIQI*
> 
> Kam një brengë kam një hall, 
> ILIRIDËS martire një borxh ja kam, 
> Komandant KUMANOVA-Ismet Jasharit 
> Atje në varr me ja shue një mall. 
> 
> Do ti dalim zot ketij vendi, 
> Se ashtu ishte nga të parët amaneti 
> ...

----------


## Hotlani

*   6 Qershori*

Jan tri shkronja kuq e zi
bashkë e bëjnë një Shqipëri,
të stolisura me ngjyrë ari
UÇK-ja amblemë ushtari.

Në këtë datë të 6 Qershorit
jehoi zëri i dëshmorit,
zë i thellë , nga thellësia e  qiellit
reflektoi lart,si rrezja e diellit.

Mbi varrin tim kur vjen pranvera
çelin lulkuqe si përhera .
për tokën që më lindi, e fala jetën
për t’luftuar armikun,kam dhan besën.

Në lindje, perendim,jug e në veri 
atdheu yne është i madh e pa kufi,
vjen suksesi dhe triumfi,
me gjak shqiptari,tokën e skuqi.

Kjo datë historike me rëndësi për ne 
luftuam për tokën që quhet atdhe,
të gjithë,të bashkuar luftuam
betejë pas beteje,triumfuam..!

Në Mateç në një stacion policor
për shqiptaret një vend mizorë,
datë e kobshme ishte kjo ditë
Shum ushtarë aty ran dëshmorë.

O,populli im krenohu me mua
lufta ime është e pastër,si uji në krua!
Me hekur e barot tundet dheu,
kështu mbrohet atdheu e mëmëdheu.

Do të ekzistojë ILIRIDA, Kosova ,Shqipëria,
Lugina e Preshevës,Malsija e Çamëria.
Dëshmorët,me trimërinë e tyre heroike
luftuan për bashkimin,e trojeve etnike.
Z.Latifi,6 qershor 2014

----------


## Hotlani

MË THËRRET VATANI
Tek ngritet shqiponja larë megjak
në maje të larta atje në Karadak,
ngrihet në këmbë Asip trimi
i thot nënës më thërret kushtrimi.

Më thërret nëna ime fusha e mali
pasha besën më thërret VATANI,
mi jep rrobat e ushtrisë sot tiveshi
edhe armët fort në brez ti ngjeshi.

Trup e shpirt për liri duhet tretur
për trojet e mia duhet vdekur,
eh, nëna ime sa më ka marr malli
atdheut gjakun e jetën të ia fali.

Shpirti flakë nënë po më digjet
të shoh se si për liri e atdhe vdiset,
ta shoh si do bëhem dasmor ilirisë
në tokën time të ëmbël tëA rbërisë.
Nehat Jahiu

----------


## Hotlani

TRI SHKREPTINA NJË RRUFE

Hije e zezë ka zënë atdheun
vendlindjen time dhe mëmëdheun
po ushtojnë male e fusha,
kushtrimin ka dhënë Karadaku e Tanusha.

UÇK-ja shtatin me rrethatore ka stolisur
amblemën me tri shkronja ka qëndisur
është tërbuar sllavi, gjaku i është prishur
ushtarët trima me gjak tokën kanë ujitur.

Armiku është armik
dhe kurrë nuk bëhet mik,
jemi të fortë zjarr e çelik
për atdheun, nuk luajmë qerpik.

Shqiptari tokën me gjak ka la
kurrë për të pabesin besë nuk ka!
këto fjalë Asipi i thonte pa nda
kishte zemër të madhe, sa një kala.

Mos mendoni se vdes Ilirida
svdes shqiptari as shqiptaria,
për trojet e mia asnjëherë su bëra urë
atdheu mbetet atdhe, i huaji sbëhet kurrë.

Emri yt Asip, ka lënë gjurmë e po lartësohet
ky emër, në faqet e lavdisë po shënohet.
gjith shqiptarët kanë një atdhe
tri shkreptina një Rrufe.
Zeqirja Latifi

----------


## Hotlani

Dëshmorit Isa Ameti                       

Kush po lufton në ILIRIDË,
Kush i dëshiron atdheut lirinë?
Ai që nuk duroi nënshtrimin
UÇK-ja dha kushtrimin.

Ne brez armët,mirë i ngjeshi
trim mbi trima, Isa Ameti
mbolli farën e diturisë
në altarin e lirisë.

Vëllezërit trima nga KOSOVA       
i solli flamuri dhe shqiponja,
me trimat nga Karadaku
i bashkoi trimëria dhe gjaku. 

Veprat dhe heroizmat tuaj,
janë krenaria e kombit tonë.
Në Mateç më 6 qershor
Isa Ameti ra dëshmorë.

Kujtojmë luftën e lavdishme
mençurinë dhe trimërinë.
Me nostalgji të kujtojnë
nxënësit,dhe shkolla jonë.

Zeqirja Latifi
Hotël,6 qershor 2022

----------

